# Scary friggin incident, is this normal?



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

This morning while preparing to go to work I heard my door bell ring. There was a police cruiser parked outside my house. I asked who it was, a police officer answered and asked If I was available. I started thinking uh oh, whenever the police come looking for you it is seldom good news.

I opened the door and said I was available. He told me his Captain asked him to stop by and collect my home and work tel# as part of the hiring process. Last week I signed the list stating I will accept employment with them if offered. Very odd, I thought I'd receive something in the mail. Oh well, at least they're showing some interest in me. Is this normal for some depts?


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey, I wouldn't complain!

It took them more effort to do that than pop a letter in the USMail, so be thankful.

Personally, if a cruiser is in my driveway and an officer at the door, I'm 99% certain that it is a friend and welcome them in! I always said that I NEVER want to worry that they'd be at the door for anything but good reasons . . . and I live my <dull, boring> life accordingly. :smile:


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

LenS said:


> Hey, I wouldn't complain!
> 
> It took them more effort to do that than pop a letter in the USMail, so be thankful.
> 
> Personally, if a cruiser is in my driveway and an officer at the door, I'm 99% certain that it is a friend and welcome them in! I always said that I NEVER want to worry that they'd be at the door for anything but good reasons . . . and I live my <dull, boring> life accordingly. :smile:


Oh believe me, I am VERY FRIGGIN thankful. Out of the thousands of people to choose from they're showing me a sliver of interest.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I've heard of officers driving quite some distance just to speak with the person and/or check to see if you live where you put etc. Other jobs talk to your neighbors every year to make sure you haven't joined a satanic cult etc.


----------

